# Chesapeake VA. herf



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 9634


View attachment 9631
View attachment 9632
View attachment 9633


Resubmitted with a better camera---

This was one of the best Herf's ever. Great people , food, drink and but of coarse cegars. Met some very great people that included, Howland1998 --- Gerry & Shirley --- Gerry's wife---, G8trbone --- TJ, Koolhandlk --- Kory, Buttah --- Landon and the special guest we were not expecting was Research Collin --- Collin.

The guys all hit me many smokes --Thanks !

Man what a great bunch of people they are. Always nice to meet up with the fine outstanding people that are on this forum.

I want to give a big "Thank You", to Emerson's Cigars of chesapeake, VA. for allowing us members to meet . What a time we had.

The pictures are not the best but the cell is all I had---But you will get the idea!

Thanks everyone for meeting me in my home town. Can't wait to see you guys again!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome hits... you got banged up


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow looks like someone had an awesome time  Nice googies you came away with  Enjoy!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great hits, I am hooked on those monte 7's! Let me know if you lik'em.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Great hits, I am hooked on those monte 7's! Let me know if you lik'em.


Mitch,
I thought I saw somewhere that Monte had a #7 out but this is actually a R & J "7" Reserva y. Julieta. Been wanting to check both the monte and R & J to see what the difference's are......

And I will let you know bud---Same manufacture though---_Atlantis_


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Next Time you guys get together let me know. I will roll down with KoolhandK.

Rocky


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hits from some great bro's!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Holy wow!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool hit!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys... what Paul got slammed with was merely the tip of the iceberg. I don't have any pics but I will be speaking ad nausem on the podcast about the herf. It really was an amazing time. It was a pleasure to meet Gerry and Shirley. Great to finally put a face to Kory and a wonderful surprise with Colin. Paul and Landon are as always great guys to hang out with and the shop is awesome. Scott and the folks at Emerson's are top notch and have a great place to hang. Once Gerry and Shirley spend the last of their money in Atlantic City and make it back up to Mass. there will be more pictures.

Thank you to everyone who was part of this herf... it was a great time!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Glad you guys had a great time!


Chuck, we missed you brother!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Man, a beating like that will leave ya seeing double for a month.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad you guys had fun and I hope you're ok after that whipping


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Next Time you guys get together let me know. I will roll down with KoolhandK.
> 
> Rocky


That would be cool--We are talking of having a VA Herf in Richmond in Jan. 09--so let's get er dun!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Paul, it looks like you had a time that you want forget quickly!! Great cigars and I love that personalized shirt!! :helloooo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> That would be cool--We are talking of having a VA Herf in Richmond in Jan. 09--so let's get er dun!


We talking about invading Budha's home :lol:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice hits


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Paul, it looks like you had a time that you want forget quickly!! Great cigars and I love that personalized shirt!! :helloooo:


Gerry's a cool guy and gave us all the shirts and a butt load of smokes and some treats. But then we are talking about Howland1988 aka Gerry & Shirley. great bunch of people.

Chuck we will be invading Budda's joint---LOL!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

That's just great Paul. Show me all the goodies and make me feel even worse for missing this great time. That's just wonderful. LOL! Looks like you guys had a great time. Trust me, I WILL be at the next one! LOL! Richmond in Jan?? OUTSTANDING!! I'm very familiar with the West End and the Soutside. Count me in for that herf! Has anyone mentioned a date for an Oct. herf??


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sorry Alan did not mean to rub it in bud---g8trbone made me do it!---LOL Alan if the herf is at the end of Oct let me know and I will see what I can do---


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like you got hit by mike tyson


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, really a bummer I wasn't able to travel. Looks like Gerry was a madman and hit you hard  Awesome, as you deserved it Paul!! Great surprises and great fun it looks like!

Hopefully I'll be able to get up to VA for a herf sometime soon! 

CD


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Next Time you guys get together let me know. I will roll down with KoolhandK.
> 
> Rocky


Man we had a blast didn't we...no worries Wayne you will definitely be rolling down with me for the next one.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hits


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Damn, really a bummer I wasn't able to travel. Looks like Gerry was a madman and hit you hard  Awesome, as you deserved it Paul!! Great surprises and great fun it looks like!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to get up to VA for a herf sometime soon!
> 
> CD


Now this would be cool--c'mon up bud and bring some of them there BOTL with you!


----------

